# Merit scholarships?



## Hazel lily harper (Sep 23, 2017)

Will somebody tell me which private colleges give merit scholarships? Is there any fee concession due to merit?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hazel lily harper said:


> Will somebody tell me which private colleges give merit scholarships? Is there any fee concession due to merit?


As far as i know shalamar medical college gave scholarships on merit basis and montly income of your father if you are eligible 
And lmdc also give scholarships but it depends upon first year mbbs result


----------



## Hazel lily harper (Sep 23, 2017)

I got 705 in mdcat(i know its bad)962 in fsc(that too is bad?) and 1019 in matric(thats normal) 145 in nums so can i get merit scholarship in shalamar?
How can i buy its prospectus? Can i fill admission form online?


----------



## Hazel lily harper (Sep 23, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> Hazel lily harper said:
> 
> 
> > Will somebody tell me which private colleges give merit scholarships? Is there any fee concession due to merit?
> ...



How much scholarship?


----------

